# Wheeeeeeeee!!! It's Monkey Girl.



## Candace (Nov 17, 2009)

It's a good thing I took several years of gymnastics as a kid and am still flexible. I spent a while caulking the new g.h. ridge beam on Sunday. I could only step on the "rib supports" that are about 3 inches wide and couldn't step on the polycarb. So, with one hand holding the caulking gun and ridge beam I had to side step carefully on the ribs and caulk the top, while not falling off and breaking my neck. DH was having a fit and thought it best to take pictures to remember me by. Also, in case the police and CSI team questioned my death. He calls me Monkey Girl now. It's only like 15 ft. high, sheesh, what a wuss.


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 17, 2009)

You are a shinobi...heheheeh!!! I hope you have finished what you had to do up there...


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 17, 2009)

omg, pay attention!!! you want to enjoy your new gh, isn't it  Jean


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice looking g.h you have there. You'll fill it in no time flat.


----------



## nikv (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice going, Candace!


----------



## Scott Ware (Nov 17, 2009)

Bob - now you know whom to call for help with repairs when the next branch goes through your greenhouse roof.


----------



## Candace (Nov 17, 2009)

> Bob - now you know whom to call for help with repairs when the next branch goes through your greenhouse roof.



Except I don't do glass!


----------



## swamprad (Nov 17, 2009)

Wow, I am impressed!!


----------



## Clark (Nov 17, 2009)

Great job!


----------



## Hera (Nov 17, 2009)

Great job, can't wait to see pictures of the filled greenhouse.


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 17, 2009)

looks good; like we say at work when changing roof poly - it isn't the fall that's bad, just the quick stop at the bottom


----------



## Shadow (Nov 17, 2009)

Fabulous g.h.! Wish I could have one like this here, but I can't, it's too cold.


----------



## Candace (Nov 17, 2009)

> it isn't the fall that's bad, just the quick stop at the bottom



An 80 year old, fellow OS member fell off the roof of his two years ago. He died:<


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 17, 2009)

sorry to hear that; it's not a task for the un-limber and only quick reflexes or safety equipment can help prevent severe injury, and even that may not help a whole lot.
don't fall!


----------



## etex (Nov 17, 2009)

Greenhouse looks great! Quite the acrobat on top!!


----------



## Ron-NY (Nov 17, 2009)

The greenhouse looks great Candace! I don't blame your husband... I went off a six foot ladder one time...shattered a wrist and tore off the end of my heel. My feet were only 4 feet off the ground.


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 17, 2009)

Scott Ware said:


> Bob - now you know whom to call for help with repairs when the next branch goes through your greenhouse roof.





Candace said:


> Except I don't do glass!



:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:
A women's work is never done!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Nov 17, 2009)

Now that's dedication!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 17, 2009)

That would *NOT* be me up there!

Great looking greenhouse -- nice and big.


----------



## rdlsreno (Nov 17, 2009)

Good Job Candace!!!


Ramon


----------



## NYEric (Nov 17, 2009)

Where are all the trees?! Do you live in a part of Cali that used to be desert?


----------



## smartie2000 (Nov 17, 2009)

Awesome yard and greenhouse. And you are one brave lady!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 18, 2009)

Yes, your yard and greenhouse look great Candace. I'm jealous.


----------



## Candace (Nov 18, 2009)

> Where are all the trees?! Do you live in a part of Cali that used to be desert?



To the left of this g.h. is a small orchard with like 10 fruit trees. Most of the trees we have in the year produce something. Though we have some palm trees too. No, it's not a desert. It just feels that way sometimes during the heatwaves we get in the summer.


And what appear to be bushes around the g.h. are in fact dwarf citrus- a grapefruit, blood orange, and 2 varieties of oranges. In the bottom photo you can see the peach tree that's lost most of it's leaves to the left of the g.h. So yeah, we have trees.


----------



## Lanmark (Nov 18, 2009)

I can see myself up there.  I can envision myself falling too! :rollhappy:

Ouch! 

Congrats on the new digs for your plants!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 18, 2009)

It's just that it looks like you live in a suburban location and here in the N.E. anytime you go outside the City the houses are in the trees.  It looks like you live in a tract that was reclaimed for housing, ie, irrigation required..


Candace said:


> To the left of this g.h. is a small orchard with like 10 fruit trees. Most of the trees we have in the year produce something. Though we have some palm trees too. No, it's not a desert. It just feels that way sometimes during the heatwaves we get in the summer.
> 
> 
> And what appear to be bushes around the g.h. are in fact dwarf citrus- a grapefruit, blood orange, and 2 varieties of oranges. In the bottom photo you can see the peach tree that's lost most of it's leaves to the left of the g.h. So yeah, we have trees.


----------



## Candace (Nov 18, 2009)

Most of the CA Central Valley was or has been agricultural land at one time or another. Much of what's undeveloped is grasslands or still ag. land with occasional Valley Oaks. But you don't start seeing a lot of other native trees until you start going into the Sierras. There are drought resistant native plants, but yes, for non-natives to survive and thrive they usually need to be irrigated. We have extensive irrigation in our front and back yard. Along with drainage and amended soil. This area is known for its clay soil. Of course we only really need to water in the Spring and Summer.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 18, 2009)

Of course, you only need to move somewhere where there isn't drought, brushfires, landslides and just for fun the occasional earthquake! oke:


----------



## Candace (Nov 18, 2009)

No landslides here since it's so flat, but yesterday was in the 70's. Can't beat that for mid November!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 18, 2009)

Yeah but 3 months ago weren't you walking around w/ your head on fire!? :evil:


----------



## NYEric (Nov 18, 2009)

BTW, seriously, that area must be great for succulents and cacti!


----------



## Candace (Nov 18, 2009)

There is a local cactus society. I think they do great here, but need amended soil. I think clay would rot them out. The Sacramento area has plenty of water, it's our southern neighbors that are in need.


----------



## Candace (Nov 18, 2009)

Think "Mediterranean" climate like parts of Italy, Greece and France. Not very many forrests here but we have many scrub trees and bushes, and land for crops like vineyards, citrus etc. It's quite different than a desert like Las Vegas, Arizona etc.


----------



## Heather (Nov 18, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Yeah but 3 months ago weren't you walking around w/ your head on fire!? :evil:



Actually, there were only a couple days this last summer that were hotter than what we experienced in MA during the summer, and with no humidity, they seemed cooler somewhat!


----------



## Jim Toomey (Nov 18, 2009)

Great Green house!
Congrats!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 18, 2009)

You Lie!! Oh sorry, I was having a Joe Wilson moment!  I'm glad you're happy w/ your move; I will send you a box of snow for winter!


Heather said:


> Actually, there were only a couple days this last summer that were hotter than what we experienced in MA during the summer, and with no humidity, they seemed cooler somewhat!


----------



## Jimsox (Nov 19, 2009)

Candace said:


> There is a local cactus society. I think they do great here, but need amended soil. I think clay would rot them out. The Sacramento area has plenty of water, it's our southern neighbors that are in need.



YES PLEASE SEND WATER.........:drool:


----------

